

How To Become a Hacker - vwadhwani
http://catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html

======
docgnome
I don't understand the anti-authoritarian bent to "hacker" culture. Just
because I enjoy working on free software doesn't mean I'm out to stick it to
The Man.

